# Lord Zod: The Untold Story



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

So, I wanted to create journal for few weeks but didn't really have a chance until now. 

The tale begins with a young Betta that was grown in captivity in Southeast Asia. Under brutal conditions, he endured his journey until he reached the new world. Unbeknownst to him, there were mammals called humans that had bred him, his brethren and had plans to sell him to other humans for a small fee. 

He glared in dismay as he noticed what was happening at the time. Next thing he knows, he's sitting in a cheap plastic cup in the middle of PetSmart. The conditions of his captivity were horrendous at best. Until one day, I came in a store spontaneously as if it were my destiny. When I looked in the cup, this is what I had seen. A curious Siamese Fighting Fish that was staring right at me.

I introduce to you....LORD ZOD (yeah, it's the same as my avatar)


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

At first, I didn't have a clue on how to take care of fish at all. The only experience I had was looking at my father taking care of his goldfish tank but, didn't really understand what he was doing when he was doing it. 

So, I guess I was making somewhat of an impulse buy. The clerk did give me some basic instructions but, still didn't really have a clue about how to take care of these fish. I ended up buying a 1 gallon bowl, plastic plant, a cheap undergravel heater, and some red marbles. Then I remembered that I still had my fathers aquarium equipment along with his gravel. 

The only thing that concerned me was that his goldfish had illnesses. Remember this since a lot of them died. Decided to "treat" the gravel myself with some boiling hot water and then a cold water bath in an attempt to kill anything that was still on the gravel itself. After multiple washes, I felt it was safe to put them in the tank. 

This presented a new problem since it took almost half of the space in the tank away from Lord Zod. He was not pleased and still healing from his harrowing ordeal. Basically lethargic most of the time which made me a little worried. After looking at some threads on the forum and around the net. I decided to get myself a Fluval Spec III since I liked the features and the style of the tank. 

This is how it looked like in the beginning:










Actually liked the look of it but, it still wasn't up to Lord Zods standards. Although, I did see a dramatic increase in his activity. Started noticing that he was a bit aggressive as well. Remember one day I was minding my own business and wanted to interact with Zod. He was not having it and actually tried to bite my finger through the glass. Also seen him attacking piece of filter media that I used to cover the filter output spout (whatever it's called). 

After doing more research and getting suggestions about betta fishes in general. I found that they like shaded environments with plenty of places to hide. 

Gradually, I started adding live plants and driftwood to my tank. The first piece was found at the fish store. Got a pretty good deal on it since he didn't charge me for the susswasstertang that was attached to the wood itself.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

After adding the first piece of driftwood. I started noticing some differences in his attitude. He started to get a little more comfortable with me I guess since he would swim to the front of the tank whenever I was around. Plus, he didn't try to bite me anymore LOL

Although, he was still attacking the outflow and would sometimes ram himself into the glass if I forgot to feed him. So, I knew he was a little more aggressive than other bettas I've read about on the forum. This basically killed my plans on adding any fish or shrimp to the tank. 

Leading me to get nerite snails instead which was needed since I was having an algae issue anyways. However, even they weren't susceptible to Lord Zod's vengeance. Right after I added them to the tank. It only took about 30 seconds before they were attacked. The good thing was that he stopped after a nip or two. So, I left them in there. 










After keeping an eye on it for a few days. I felt that the susswassertang just wasn't going to make it. There wasn't any new growth and there was a lot of algae that was growing on it until the Nerite snail decided to have a mini buffet. 

Decided to rip it out and add the anubias there instead:


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

After all the plants I added to the tank. I continued to see Lord Zod's attitude improve with me and I finally got to the point where I can pet him. This did create some issues when I'm either cleaning my tank since he I constantly have to watch out for him. Overall, he became a really happy fish but still has anger issues LOL

Here's a small list of things he's attacked so far:

1. My finger
2. Filter media
3. Water coming out of the output filter spout as an act of revenge.
4. Nerite Snails
5. Dwarf Water Lettuce
6. Duckweed which he tried to eat multiple times until I removed them.
7. Anubias Petite (just the roots which left a few bruised)
8. Unknown assailants in the gravel, walls, and ornaments. 

Anyways, recently I added a Windelov Java Fern, Anubias Minima, stones and one more piece of driftwood to my tank. Think my sunken temple themed fish tank is almost complete. 

Just ordered my driftwood and weeping moss for my moss tree. It'll fit perfectly in the space I made for it. Also planning on getting more more plant and moss but, that can wait until later.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

What a character! It's a good thing nerites don't stick much of the soft bits out, or they'd be dead, too. Silly boy.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I laughed so hard reading this. Your journal is GREAT! Your betta is halarious. You two were made for each other.

Tank is gorgeous.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Looking good. Now e want video clips of the fish LOL


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Cute!


Thanks



Sadist said:


> What a character! It's a good thing nerites don't stick much of the soft bits out, or they'd be dead, too. Silly boy.


You have no idea lol, guess it's due to his brutal upbringing. 

Didn't really notice it at first but, one of his fins are torn for whatever reason ever since I bought him. Honestly thought it was his "leg". Really didn't know what to make of it since he's my first fish.

I know, he was going right after the parts that were sticking out of the shell. The good thing is that the snails haven't been hurt (I don't think) and I haven't seen any recent attacks. Most of the time he literally stares them down after doing some flaring. It's the funniest thing.

Although, in the beginning they were huddled together at the top corners of the tank. Kind of felt bad for them but, them and Zod sort of got used to each other after a bit. At least they have hiding spots now. 



BettaSplendid said:


> I laughed so hard reading this. Your journal is GREAT! Your betta is halarious. You two were made for each other.
> 
> Tank is gorgeous.


Thanks! Thought people might not understand my sense of humor but, glad you got some laughs from it. Pretty much rushed the tank and kind of regret getting some of the things I bought at first but, it's coming together.

Yeah, he's a pretty funny little fish. He really opened my eyes about bettas and having a fish as a pet in general. Glad that I made the choice to get him. 



NickAu said:


> Looking good. Now e want video clips of the fish LOL


LOL Thanks man. Been wanting to take a picture of something when he stares down the snail like I said above but whenever I get ready to take a pic or whatever. He just stops whatever he's doing and just swims up to the front of the tank. 

It's hilarious, he just flares for a few seconds. Swims back and forth and then stops in mid-flare, slightly tilts his head towards the snail and just stares at it with one eye. He doesn't bite it though, just stares and then goes about his business like nothing happened.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

So, a little update. I found out that the Anubias Minima had some disease. Some of the roots were a pale yellowish white while some were slightly brown. Should have taken a closer look at it but, I took it back to Petco for a return. 

Then I got a Top Fin Anubias Nana from Petsmart which is amazingly healthy for a plant that came out of a tube with some sort of gel on it. So, I think it's going to do fine. 










Kind of had to rearrange things to make it fit. Although, I'm pretty happy with the look of it now. So, maybe it was a good thing in the end. Also have a pretty good spot for my moss tree when I get it done. 

Planning on making a Chinese Willow Tree which is going to look pretty spectacular...just saying.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!

My Mrs. Fish is aggressive like that. She didn't seem to see the tiny nerite bits sticking out, but she brutally attacked the shell for several days before deciding to ignore the snail completely.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

LOL I like having an aggressive betta too. The good news is that Lord Zod hasn't unleashed it's vengeance for a while but, he does still flare at them.

Although, now that I created more spaces for them to hide. He doesn't notice them as much.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

It's preview time:










From across the country. This life form has traveled through endless tribulations and ordeals to reach my humble abode on a this day where an eery overcast is shadowing the land. Anyways, I was kind of leery about it at first but, it arrived really healthy. 

Don't see any brown spots or anything. Seems like a strong little moss. The driftwood is going to take about a month to get to me. So, I'm hoping this time is going to give the weeping moss a chance to grow. 

Right now, I just have it sitting on top of a couple rocks so that it doesn't attach itself to the driftwood. Have plans for another type of moss for that. Also, I'm starting to think that I might want to add another background plant just to give it some variation. Just not sure which plant would fit the bill.

Hmm....


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I like seeing transitions from artificial decor to live plants, makes me so happy! Lord Zod sounds like he has the perfect owner


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

206Betta said:


> It's preview time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes this so funny is it seems as if Lord Zod's commentary and your own thoughts run together simulataneously, woven. He is taking over your mind! You have been bettacized. 

This journal is offering endless entertainment to me. I re-read post #1 everytime I click on your journal and it ALWAYS makes me laugh.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

BettaNard said:


> I like seeing transitions from artificial decor to live plants, makes me so happy! Lord Zod sounds like he has the perfect owner


Thanks for the kind words! After I switched out one piece, almost everything else seemed out of place. So, to correct the problem I let the whole thing snowball LOL 




BettaSplendid said:


> What makes this so funny is it seems as if Lord Zod's commentary and your own thoughts run together simulataneously, woven. He is taking over your mind! You have been bettacized.
> 
> This journal is offering endless entertainment to me. I re-read post #1 everytime I click on your journal and it ALWAYS makes me laugh.


His infallible dancing has slowly left it's mark, leaving me in a state of hypnosis. So I agree yet, I will not be taken LOL 

All jokes aside. I didn't want my journal to seem entirely boring. So, I'm glad you have found it entertaining.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love reading you and Lord Zod's journal!

One thing I want to point out (a mistake I made) is that if you switch lights for the new, live plants, Lord Zod might need a few floating or large-leaf plants to shade him. My Mr. Fish started fin biting at the same time that I started switching to live plants, and I think it was related to moving the lamp next to his tank to help grow the plants.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I love the way the Fluval III looks. Where does the heater go, though?


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Sadist said:


> I love reading you and Lord Zod's journal!
> 
> One thing I want to point out (a mistake I made) is that if you switch lights for the new, live plants, Lord Zod might need a few floating or large-leaf plants to shade him. My Mr. Fish started fin biting at the same time that I started switching to live plants, and I think it was related to moving the lamp next to his tank to help grow the plants.


Thanks, I'm glad you like the journal!

Honestly not sure when I'll upgrade the lighting but, it might be soon due to the addition of the weeping moss. 

Appreciate the suggestions. Hope your fish is all right, didn't know these fish bite their own fins. He probably didn't like how bright it was. Lord Zod was like that too in the beginning and I would find him trying to hide under one of the plastic plants. 

Really thankful to have found this forum and members like you. Found out that fighting fish don't really like too much light. So, I actually have some DWL and Salvinia minima to cover the top of the tank. Although, I might just remove some so that the weeping moss gets more light. 

Also pretty much the reason why I went with the Anubias Nana. When it grows out, it'll give him a good place to hide. The driftwood near the front of the tank serves as a cave for him. Really think Lord Zod likes it since I see him hanging around there sometimes when he's taking a breather. 



Schmoo said:


> I love the way the Fluval III looks. Where does the heater go, though?


Yeah, it has a lot of great features about it. The modern look of it helped in my decision too. There's two compartments in the back for both the filter and the pump. 

There's enough room in the pump area to fit a pretty good sized heater. Have a Eheim Jager 25W in there which is pretty large. Had to fiddle around a bit and slightly relocate it from one wall to the other so that the cable didn't get in the way of the lid.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, it seems like my nerites have some cracks on their shells. Read that it's probably because of a lack of calcium. Although, my nerites don't eat anything except for algae. 

Hopefully, now that I removed the carbon from the tank. The flourish I put in there can at least give them some form of calcium (only has .14%):










Couldn't get a good pick of the other one but, it's worse since I can kind of see inside the shell. All my parameters are fine so I guess time will tell?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

206Betta said:


> Yeah, it has a lot of great features about it. The modern look of it helped in my decision too. There's two compartments in the back for both the filter and the pump.
> 
> There's enough room in the pump area to fit a pretty good sized heater. Have a Eheim Jager 25W in there which is pretty large. Had to fiddle around a bit and slightly relocate it from one wall to the other so that the cable didn't get in the way of the lid.


Oh how neat! :-D 

I would love to not have to look at my heater in my tanks. They can be so ugly...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with your shells! I've read that a piece of cuttle bone in the tank can give them a calcium source, too. Algae is supposed to have a lot of calcium in it, too. Lord Zod might appreciate the holes in the shells and try to eat his tankmates.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Schmoo said:


> Oh how neat! :-D
> 
> I would love to not have to look at my heater in my tanks. They can be so ugly...


That's what I really like about the spec 3. Everything is basically hidden in the back. 



Sadist said:


> Good luck with your shells! I've read that a piece of cuttle bone in the tank can give them a calcium source, too. Algae is supposed to have a lot of calcium in it, too. Lord Zod might appreciate the holes in the shells and try to eat his tankmates.


I'm going to need it, thanks for the tips. Think the conditions in my tank are partly to blame. Had a lot of high nitrite, nitrate, ph, and ammonia readings. My tank was fairly new and I did 100% water changes every time with one live plant when the nerites were introduced to the tank. Also, had only started decreasing my water changes from 100% to 50% every three days. 

The good news is everything is a lot better now. My last reading was a day before I had to do my water change. Thought it would be the best time to do it. Here are the details of the last water test:

PH: 7.2
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: Somewhere between 5ppm-10ppm 

From everything I've read, I don't really see much discussion on the benefits of algae in providing calcium to nerite snails. Guess I'm going to have to do some research on it. I have decreased the length of time that the light has been left on for about a month. So, perhaps increasing it again will promote the growth of more algae. 

If Lord Zod wanted to vanquish them to the depths of Hades. He would have done so ages ago. Kind of a joke (he does know where to hit them if he really wanted to) but, the holes in the shell are pretty tiny and I have to really look at it to see it. After all the improvements to the tank, maybe they can finally heal themselves. 

Looking into cuttlebones too.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Look up snail jello. And Tums I think it is...chewable tablet with calcium? I need to do something with the Nerites my mom gave me too, their shells are way worse than yours! Poor things...I think they prefer some salt in their water but betta may not agree.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks to Kristina for this.




> *Snail Jello*
> 
> 1 can of baby food (4-6 oz, I like peas, squash, carrots, etc. - no meat!)
> 1 tsp+ fish food (may be omitted)
> ...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, amazing! Thanks for the share.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

So do Nerites eat that? I know they are pretty picky about algae. Maybe that is why they are prone to shell deterioration...because they are so picky.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Look up snail jello. And Tums I think it is...chewable tablet with calcium? I need to do something with the Nerites my mom gave me too, their shells are way worse than yours! Poor things...I think they prefer some salt in their water but betta may not agree.





NickAu said:


> Thanks to Kristina for this.


Thanks you two. Went to the store today to pick up some generic antacid relief tablets. Both Tums and the generic versions are calcium carbonates. So, either one should work I think. 

Also bought some spinach/potatoe baby food and unflavored gelatin. Wanted to try the other recipe but, that seemed like it was gonna be a little more work. Hoping the snails like these things because I'm going for it! LOL

Onto other news. My driftwood arrived in customs today. Guess I only have to wait a few more weeks until it gets to me.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, Lord Zod tried to have another go at me. I was trying to move the anubias petite back into place after him and his minions basically nudged it out. 

While I was doing that, I had one of my fingers right above the tank. This must have triggered some kind of deep seeded resentment as he almost completely leaped out of the water. Swear only his tail section was still underwater when he made his move. 

Barely seen it until the last second as I was focusing on the task at hand. He almost got me but, my youth-like reflexes helped me avoid his attack. Needless to say, Lord Zod got some serious hops! 

I really gotta keep an eye on this guy now. He's a slick one.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Cool lol you can have great fun letting your betta chase your finger and its great exercise for the fish.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

LOL I've been having him chase my finger around the tank. He does it a few times then just stops. Tested him today and just put the tip of my finger at the top and he did it again. So, maybe this is a beginning of a new game. 

Anyways, tried following the instructions as best as I could for the snail jello. The finished product looks pretty much like cubed vomit but, it has all the ingredients and that's all that matters? 










Anyways, the snails seemed ok with it and ate at least a little bit of it before going back to their hunt for algae:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Yup that looks right to me, If you only have 1 or 2 snails you can make the cubes smaller.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thought it might have been too big for them. Gonna probably try to cut the pieces in half tomorrow. 

It'll probably will help with clean up too. Think a turkey baster would work at that time. 
Anyways, thanks again man. Hoping my snails get healthier soon.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Think a turkey baster would work at that time.


No idea I never have to clean up, With 18 Kuhli Loaches 2 Mystery snails and god only knows how many Cherry shrimp and Malaysian Trumpet snails a chunk about the same size as yours don't last long.

I also add Blood worm Brine shrimp and ground New Life Spectrum pellets to my snello.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, cubed vomit!


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

NickAu said:


> No idea I never have to clean up, With 18 Kuhli Loaches 2 Mystery snails and god only knows how many Cherry shrimp and Malaysian Trumpet snails a chunk about the same size as yours don't last long.
> 
> I also add Blood worm Brine shrimp and ground New Life Spectrum pellets to my snello.


Doesn't sound like it, especially with everything you got in your tank. 

Only blood worms I have right now are the Omega One freeze dried kind. Did add some New Life Spectrum to my recipe but also used Top Fin betta pellets. Since I switched to NLS, I guess I have to do something with the old fish food. 

Although, my snails still don't seem interested in it. Have to place them directly on top of the snello before they even take a single bite. 



Sadist said:


> Wow, cubed vomit!


I know right, it was the first thing I thought of when I looked at the finished product.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Guess spring is in the air people. Lord Zod has been making his bubble nests slightly larger than usual. He's a bubble making machine:



















Also think that the nerites are starting to get used to the snello. Still have to place them directly on top of the cubes but, they have eaten a little more of it then they did the other day.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Only blood worms I have right now are the Omega One freeze dried kind.


They are fine you can use them.



> Doesn't sound like it, especially with everything you got in your tank.


If there is food left over in a tank then that tank is being over fed, I believe a hungry tank is a healthy tank.

You should see my Tetras and Clown Loaches in the 6 foot tank at feeding time its a ball of fish when I feed them because they know get in fast and eat before the other fish eat it, Kinda like in the wild. Some days you eat some you don't, The early bird gets the worm. 

These guys think they are getting fed. Its also why the Tetras are other end of the tank, I feed the Loaches on the left side the Tetras on the right. Meanwhile my Zebra Danios and Rasboras are having fun surfing in the back while I change water.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the tips man. Tried breaking one of the cubes in half but, seems that I might just have to slice it in half instead since I think it's still too thick for them. Might just give them slightly larger than a pellet to see if they eat that with no issues. 

Have been forcing the snello on them. So, it's probably better that I back off for a sec. Just wanted them to get some calcium into their system. Gonna leave them along for a bit. 

How often do you feed your loaches? Might just try and feed my snails after every water change. 

Also, how long does snello usually last before it expires? At this rate, the amount I have will probably last me almost a year.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

So, I finally got my thai driftwood earlier than scheduled. Pretty happy with it but, I'm probably gonna have to betta proof it. Gonna be a lot of clipping and sanding soon to get this thing ready for the moss. 

Hoping I can get enough of it on there where it can grow to it's full potential. 










Good thing is that it's already aquarium ready. So, I can just drop it in there when I'm finished with everything.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice I can see where you are going with this. 



> I'm probably gonna have to betta proof it.


Oh yes, you said it.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks, hoping it turns out all right. Trying to decide exactly where I want to attach the moss and which branches I want to use. 

Thinking of just putting a little bit of weeping moss on every spot where I want it to be. Guess I'll just let some time pass and see how it develops after that. If everything goes right, then I'll have a chinese willow tree in a few months or so.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Don't think I ever posted a shot of the top of the tank. Guessing the DWL and salvinia are going through their transitional period right now. Kind of taking a while for them to grow compared to when I got them. Although, they're getting better by the week. 

Hopefully, the new light I ordered will give them what they need.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Got my new light over the weekend and with this new light comes great power. Queue the little mermaid song because I see a..WHOLE NEW WORLD LOL 

The tank is about 2 times stronger now compared to what it was with the stock light. Not sure exactly what counts as high lighting but, think this is pretty close. 

With this new light, I have also finally uncovered Lord Zod's weakness. He absolutely HATES blue lights. Swear that he instantly looked like a dog chasing after it's own tail after it came on. Had to quickly changed it to blue/white. At that exact moment, he stopped and it looked as if he came out of some sort daze. Oddly enough, he like it when the light is blue/white.










Another thing I found out, was that one of the unknown assailants Lord Zod has been attacking is planaria (if you look closely, you'll notice some remains on the right side of the tank after I scraped it with a razor). Didn't even know it existed until I googled it after I seen them moving around the tank. Never had that opportunity with the stock light. 

Good news is that Lord Zod loves eating them while cruising through the tank. So, I guess it works out in the end.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

That's strange! Callisto loves it when I switch over to blue led lighting at night, he becomes real mellow and starts taking mini naps 

I had some planaria too from some plants I bought from my lfs, Castor and my Pygmy cory squad teamed up and had a buffet hahah!

Also, what's the name of the plant on the surface with the cool looking roots? Is that the Salvinia? I'm gonna try see if I can get them in Australia.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Bwhahaha, congratulations. This time I didn't even make it through the first sentence without laughing so hard I actually _snorted_. I will quote you, some day, "with this new light comes GREAT POWER!!" This is why I utilize all the south facing windows in my house! Nothing like pure sunlight blasting down on a tank, my plants are crazy happy. They grow so fast algae doesn't stand a chance.

And your eccentric little fish, Lord Zod, you two are a match made in heaven.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

206Betta said:


> Got my new light over the weekend and with this new light comes great power. Queue the little mermaid song because I see a..WHOLE NEW WORLD LOL



I have the Spec 3 also, and was thinking about adding new lights. Which one did you buy?

Can you get a pic of the tank with the light on top?

Thanks.

Loving your journal. Lord Zod is such the character.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

BettaNard said:


> That's strange! Callisto loves it when I switch over to blue led lighting at night, he becomes real mellow and starts taking mini naps
> 
> I had some planaria too from some plants I bought from my lfs, Castor and my Pygmy cory squad teamed up and had a buffet hahah!
> 
> Also, what's the name of the plant on the surface with the cool looking roots? Is that the Salvinia? I'm gonna try see if I can get them in Australia.


It's good to know that it isn't the same for every betta. Started to think all of them hated blue lights LOL I guess it's just another one of Lord Zod's many quirks. 

Kind of wondered where the planaria came from. Just might have been from the plants. I was assuming that it might have been due to the leftover snello that was in the tank. 

LOL sounds like they destroyed the planaria in your tank. Didn't seem like they stood a chance at all from what you're describing. 

There are actually two types of floaters in my tank. One is the salvinia and the other is a Dwarf Water Lettuce. Not sure if it's rare or common but I seen a lot of places selling them on the web. Also, you can check some of your LFS too.



BettaSplendid said:


> Bwhahaha, congratulations. This time I didn't even make it through the first sentence without laughing so hard I actually _snorted_. I will quote you, some day, "with this new light comes GREAT POWER!!" This is why I utilize all the south facing windows in my house! Nothing like pure sunlight blasting down on a tank, my plants are crazy happy. They grow so fast algae doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> And your eccentric little fish, Lord Zod, you two are a match made in heaven.


LOL Thanks, I knew my plan would work. 

Anyways, my plants get some sunlight too. It's really one of the reasons why I had to relocate my tank since it was getting too much direct sunlight. Although, it still gets a good amount of sun where it is now. 





Bobioden said:


> I have the Spec 3 also, and was thinking about adding new lights. Which one did you buy?
> 
> Can you get a pic of the tank with the light on top?
> 
> ...


Niiice! Don't really see a lot of spec 3 owners here. 

It's basically a generic light that I bought from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Amzdeal-Aquar...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

Bad thing is that it can't be mounted to the tank. Only fluval products can, unless you choose to modify your tank so that you can use other brands. So, like other people. I just laid the light directly on the tank.










When I line it up with the lid, it actually looks great. Although, I had to pull it up a bit so that it doesn't completely cover the opening in the middle. Was creating a bit of steam in the tank (can see some in the pic). 

Either way, Lord Zod is happy with the new light at least


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Dam now thats a bubble nest


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

NickAu said:


> Dam now thats a bubble nest


Haha, took the words right from my head! Wow!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

That bubble nest though o_____o


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Dam now thats a bubble nest





Sadist said:


> Haha, took the words right from my head! Wow!





BettaNard said:


> That bubble nest though o_____o


LOL He actually kept going and it's slightly larger today. Also has some poor salvinia in it's grasp. Only see the roots sticking up at the top. 

Found another snail in my tank today. Not sure what it is but, seem like it's a keeper. Like the long shell on it and it looked like it was eating dead plant matter that was on the gravel and weeping moss:










Not sure why I didn't see him until now but, guess it might be a good thing? These won't multiply like crazy will they?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

That looks like a Malaysian Trumpet snail. They are live bearers. Very good at clean up, old leaves, gunk in substrate, some algae. They can get out of control if you have dirty substrate and they have all they can eat- it doesn't look like that is the case for you. I actually bought some, but you got a free one somehow, good deal.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

LOL Guess I did, actually seen another one after spotting the one in the pic. Assuming they came from the newest piece of malaysian driftwood I have in my tank. Both came from the tanks of my LFS. Think I paid only $3.50 for that piece. 

I try to keep the gravel as clean as possible. Even started using a syphon but, I can never seem to get it all. Although, I only do 50% changes every 3 days. 

Think I'm gonna try to keep the pair just in case I decide to change my subrate to sand.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

How lucky is that! What a gorgeous snail.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks, can't wait to see what it looks like when it's fully grown.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Sad day in the house of Zod. Apparently there was a cherry red shrimp in my tank. Found it's corpse as I was cleaning my tank today. Guess Lord Zod got to him first before I was able to see him. 

Guessing it grew up in the tank. Hope there's more of them.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Was it the shrimp or just its shell?


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

It was the shrimp. The body was shriveled and I never seen it move around the tank. So, I'm not sure how it even got to that size or if there is more.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Just a little update. All of the plants are really benefiting from the new light.

The weeping moss is finally starting to grow. So, I think it's getting close to be ready for the moss tree. Still haven't finished sanding it. Having been doing a few minutes each day but, admittedly I haven't found much time to get it all finished in a reasonable amount of time. 









(Please excuse the droppings. Trying to keep it clean but, that hasn't worked out)

The Anubias nana has finally started producing leaves. Although I might have to cut off one of the leaves. If you look at the pick, the root for that leaf is starting to brown. 










Anubias Petite is still growing but, hasn't quite rooted to the driftwood yet. Lord Zod and the nerites have been pushing it out of place on a constant basis. 

Speaking about Lord Zod, he photobombed the pic like a champ.










Lastly, the salvinia minima has made a major comeback and it's population is booming. DWL on the other hand is still improving from the looks of it. 










Still not sure when I'll complete my moss tree but, I don't want to rush things at this point. Especially with the weeping moss.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I made snello yesterday.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

That looks...._delightful._

What are the ingredients?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

1 cube of blood worm 1 cube brine shrimp, 1 table spoon veg fish flakes 1 table spoon Fuval meaty flakes 1 spoon new life spectrum ( ground ) 2 spoons Veg baby food 2 spoons Atisons 1 spoom Dainichi Discus ( ground).


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

So no gelatin? What holds it all together? I am not familiar with Atisons, is that another fish food? Do you bake it?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh yes you need gelatin. No you do not bake it.

Mix all the stuff in a cup add the dissolved gelatin mix pour onto a plate place in fridge to set, Then cut it into small cubes place in airtight container and freeze.



> I am not familiar with Atisons, is that another fish food?


*Age of Aquariums - Atison's Betta Pro 75gm


Snello is for my shrimp Plecos Clown Loaches and Mystery snails 
*


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Ah, okay.  I am curious if Nerites would eat it. I read they only like algae. I bet the loaches are adorable eating snello.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice, it looks a lot better than the snello that I made. Basically had to throw all of it away the other day since mold was growing on it.

Think the malaysian trumpet snails in the tank ate most of it anyways. Although, they pretty much each almost anything except for the plants themselves. They especially like eating dead DWL and salvinia leaves and roots.

The nerites on the other hand, I'm not too sure. Found out that they only eat the snello if I leave it there over night. Even then most of it is still there, guessing they might of sensed it was getting old.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Freezing the cubes of snello would keep it longer. Was it refrigerated?
And feeding those MTS will cause them to BREED LIKE CRAAAAZY, so watch out for that.
My Nerites are definitely nocturnal! Good advice to put it in at night.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Yep, I kept it refrigerated. Read that in one of those instructions and thought that was the way it was supposed to work. Guess I'll try freezing next time if it means that I can keep them from spoiling so soon. 

Thanks. Not sure how I'll manage to keep them from eating the snello unless I stop using snello in general. 

Think you're nerites will like them since their nocturnal. Putting the snello at night also gives them the time to naturally find it themselves and eat it. So, it's less stress on everybody. In the morning, you can just remove any uneaten food that's left over.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I freeze mine.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Would just gelatin and Tums be alright? They have algae to eat but I worry they need calcium. They have pits in their shells. 

Quick, tell me about Lord Zod! This musn't be a snail only thread! LOL. I miss my Zod stories.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

NickAu said:


> I freeze mine.


Yeah, I'm gonna give it a try the next time I decide to make snello. 



BettaSplendid said:


> Would just gelatin and Tums be alright? They have algae to eat but I worry they need calcium. They have pits in their shells.
> 
> Quick, tell me about Lord Zod! This musn't be a snail only thread! LOL. I miss my Zod stories.


Not sure if that would work or not to be honest. Think the gelatin needs the baby food to make it work. You can always just use gelatin, baby food, fish food, and tums. Since nerites are really picky, I'm assuming the other ingredients are for taste. 

Not really many new stories about Lord Zod. He's still roaming through the tank as usual. Kind of calmed down since I got everything settled in the tank. 

There is one new thing though, just started feeding him by attaching pellets to my finger. He just jumps out of the water as if he were moby dick and destroyed the pellets. Other times the pellet falls off my finger and he ends up attacking me LOL


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

So, I finally got enough time to finish cutting and sanding my driftwood. Tried to keep it looking almost original but, there were too much sharp edges and tiny branches for Lord Zod. He'll just end up ripping his fins apart swimming through and around it. 

All I have to say, is that before getting into making a moss tree. Make sure that you have enough time to prep and finish it. This has taken a lot longer than what I initially anticipated for this project. 

Next step is to attach the foam. Waiting for a new shipment of weeping moss since it's going to take a while for the existing weeping moss in my tank to grow.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> There is one new thing though, just started feeding him by attaching pellets to my finger.


While this is fun you need to be extra carefull and keep a tight fitting lid on your tank so the fish dont jump out.

The wood
All I can see is places for a bettas fins to get ripped on. That will need some serious sanding of the sharp bits


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, I do have a lid and the light on top of it. So, Lord Zod and the snails won't be able to get out of the tank.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Nevermind, tried to post a video but seems like it won't let me. Guess it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

To post a youtube video wrap everything after the = in youtube tags

EG
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeH3oCneeag
[#youtube]YeH3oCneeag[/youtube]

Remove the # from the above


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

NickAu said:


> The wood
> All I can see is places for a bettas fins to get ripped on. That will need some serious sanding of the sharp bits


Believe it or not, there was a whole lot more spots where the fins could get ripped. Here's the original pick of the driftwood:










Think it's come a pretty long way. I admit that there are still some sharp areas left but, those areas are all going to be covered by foam. 

After I'm done, all that's left to do is nip the remaining sharp parts and sand them down. There are some areas that look iffy but, they are actually pretty soft.

Went through the whole thing and made sure I got rid of the problem areas. 



NickAu said:


> To post a youtube video wrap everything after the = in youtube tags
> 
> EG
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeH3oCneeag
> ...


Thanks, the video I was trying to post was from photobucket. All of the different links that they had didn't work no matter what I tried. 

Never made a youtubvideo but, guess there's a first time for everything.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Got it! 

Thanks again. In case some of you are wondering, he's flaring because he saw one of the nerites.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

So, I did a water change tonight and it seems like my tank is too clean.

Ammonia: 0
PH: 6.8
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0

Noticed one thing when I was videotaping Lord Zod. Seems like one of his fins have been injured and looks like one end has attached itself to the rest of the fin. 

Took a bad pic of it but, hope you can see what I'm talking about:










Think it's healing but, unsure.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hard to tell the photo is not clear enough.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, it's kind of hard getting a good pic of it in general. Especially with Lord Zod moving around constantly. 

Tried using zoom but, what came out was that last pic. Gonna try again to see if I can take a better pic the next time.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I just started reading this journal and I like it! Lord Zod's such a character and it really does seem a lot like I'm reading stories.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks, I appreciate the kind words. Hopefully by the time the weeping moss is done I'll have more stories to tell.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

So, I tried taking another pic and this is the best I got. 

Notice how pristine the tank looks. It's almost too reflective for my liking LOL
Anyways, it's the frontal fin with the white tip. Not the fin that is ripped. That one has been that way since I bought him.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Weeping moss is in the bag people!
(...see how lord zod just photobombed me, it's ridiculous)










Gonna start getting the foam ready over the weekend so that it's ready for the moss.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

So, today I began constructing my moss tree. Finally got everything clipped and sanded down to where I felt it was safe for Lord Zod. Know he's going to be swimming through anything he can fit his tiny body through. 

Anyways, I decided to use an old piece of filter media I had. It was falling apart in the tank but, I think it's gonna be all right. Also went with a super glue gel which had the chemical named Cyanoacrylate since I heard it's the best one for these types of projects. 

So, here is what everything looked like in the beginning:










Here's what it looks like now that I got all the pieces on there:










Instead of a few large pieces, I opted to use many smaller pieces on the tree. Think it will create the effect I want once the weeping moss grows out. 

Only thing left would be to put the moss on there. Once it grows out, the filter media should be pretty much invisible.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

looking good


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks man, watching this video really helped me out


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

For the past few days, Lord Zod has endured a harrowing ordeal to what will be known as "Moss-ageddon". It began when a new creature was added to the tank by his mammal one day. Zod investigated cautiously but was unable to identify it's origin or intent. 

As he was observing this new intruder. He noticed it's green tentacles spreading outward as if it wanted to conquer the territory surrounding it. Lord Zod was not pleased but chose to ignore it's menacing appearance as he reevaluated his plan of attack. This proved to be his undoing as his mammal decided to disturb his world once again by increasing his foes numbers. At that moment, Zod realized his domain was in jeopardy. 

Zod took this as an act of treason but was powerless in stopping his mammal actions. A sense of hopelessness quickly rushed through him. However, all was not lost as his mammals enormous limb crashed into the water a few weeks later. In one instant, the intruder had disappeared. 

Ok, moving on LOL Got done with the moss tree over the weekend and it turned out pretty well:


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

It was a major PAIN trying to place the tree in the tank. The gravel was basically getting in the way the whole time but, I eventually got it done. Although, I can't get it to the bottom yet which will shave off an 1/2 inch. 

Had to remove the two lantern ornaments since they were taking up way too much real estate. Think it came out pretty nice but, finally decided to switch to sand. The biggest problem I find right now, is that it's going to be a problem when I have to clean the tank. Won't be able to use a syphon like I usually do for deep cleaning. 

So, the best alternative in my mind at this time would be to switch to a sand substrate. This will let me bury some of the stones and open up more space in the tank for more plants.

Lord Zod seems to be happy with it so far though


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Also decided to give snello another try. Looks a whole lot better than the first batch and that's for sure.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Forgot to add. The look that I was trying to go for, was a Chinese weeping willow tree. When it grows out, hopefully it'll look like this:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

mmmmmm snello yuummmm


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

That tree is going to look great once all the moss grows in! Neat idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

The Bubble Nest Seal of Approval. :-D


I laughed so hard. I lost it when Lord Zod was evaluating it and called it an intruder. And you treasonous. HAHAHAHAHA. Tears. Lord Zod and my Hatzallah have very similar personalities and viewpoints. I have done everything for Hatzie to make sure he has an awesome betta life and I feel he doesn't trust my interests are in the right place.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

"wait. Human! Where are my Temples?!"
"uuuuuuuuum, the lanterns?"
"Yes. Return them immediately."


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

ashleynicol3 said:


> That tree is going to look great once all the moss grows in! Neat idea.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it took a lot of work to get to this point but I think it's worth it. 
Hope it does too. The tree basically acts as a living jungle gym, bed, and shelter for Lord Zod. So, he's quiet pleased with the results.

Just took some better pics of the tree after the water change I did tonight. Pretty much raised the water until it was about 1/2 inch from the top of the tank:


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> The Bubble Nest Seal of Approval. :-D
> 
> 
> I laughed so hard. I lost it when Lord Zod was evaluating it and called it an intruder. And you treasonous. HAHAHAHAHA. Tears. Lord Zod and my Hatzallah have very similar personalities and viewpoints. I have done everything for Hatzie to make sure he has an awesome betta life and I feel he doesn't trust my interests are in the right place.





BettaSplendid said:


> "wait. Human! Where are my Temples?!"
> "uuuuuuuuum, the lanterns?"
> "Yes. Return them immediately."


LOL Yes indeed! Lord Zod just stared at me sometimes with that look like, "what are you doing you fool?!?"

Anyways, it's kind of annoying sometimes isn't it? LOL Although, I think it shows a little character at the same time. Honestly if I was a fish I wouldn't trust my "owner" neither. 

Hatzie must be a real character too from what you're describing.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

See now you are just showing off LOL, I love it


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

LOL thanks man. Still have to make some minor adjustments but really feeling like things are finally coming together. It's been one wild journey trying to get this tree done.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Its fun isn't it.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh yes this is my 6 foot 100 gallon with 60 assorted tetras and 5 Clown Loaches.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

LOL Who's showing off now!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Now I'm showing off, These are my babies, they are begging for food.






The water is cloudy due to easy Life Fluid Filter media water conditioner it clears up in about 2 hours.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

That's cool.

Anyways, a small 5 pound bag of sand should be arriving on Friday. Think that's enough. Pretty excited since it's going to give me a whole lot more options. Especially with plants since gravel has limited me to only a few species. 

Although, I think I'll wait a bit before adding anything else. Have to make some decisions on what I wanna get next with this new found freedom!


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Been a little bit since I gave an update but, a few things have changed with my tank. First being the Anubias nana dying from Rhizome Rot. Secondly, Lord Zod has started reigning over his land as it's overlord and decimated the children of his sworn enemies...the Malaysian Trumpet Snails..... 





Found him one day spitting out a tiny shell and that was the end for that guy LOL

Excuse the look of the dirty sand. Switched it out with the gravel a few weeks ago but, it's a lot easier to place stuff now. It's pretty hard keeping it clean though. The moss tree seemed to have developed some type of white slime which I read was normal. Although, the weeping moss is still re-adjusting after being glued onto the tree. Do see some new growth but, think it's gonna be a bit before it fully recovers.

Have some plants and root tabs coming soon which is gonna be nice since I need to fill up some space.










Calling this guy spider man LOL


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Forgot to mention but, one of the nerites have started to eat the white slime on the tree. So, that shouldn't be an issue for long. It was gradually getting better anyways.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a shame about the rhizome rot, but I love how it's turning out!


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks! Actually just got some new plants for my tank recently. Crossing my fingers that they survive. I've already trimmed two leaves off of the crypt petchii and another is melting. Does show some life though.

Should've known better with my second choice. The mermaid weed isn't doing too well after a couple of days and looks like it's going to be gone pretty soon. Although, maybe it might just make a comeback but I'm not holding my breath. Going to wait a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Ok, so I'm not sure how this happened but it seems like Lord Zod has developed fin rot. Been cleaning the tank religiously every 2-3 days. Even yesterday he looked ok but today he's lost one of his pelvic fin fell off. Also, I noticed a lack of appetite since he isn't eating as usual.

Probably gonna make another thread about this and get some sort of temporary home for him.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, no! A hospital tank would be best so you can medicate him properly without hurting anything in his home.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Sadist said:


> Oh, no! A hospital tank would be best so you can medicate him properly without hurting anything in his home.


Thanks! I ended up placing him in a 1 gallon fish bowl for a little over a week. He did eventually get a lot better and back to his old hyper-energetic self. Also, he has shown some regrowth and gained his appetite back too.

Think this was due to ammonia poisoning from what I understand. At one point, it was at 8ppm. Couldn't figure out the problem until I discovered it was because of several factors.

First being the root tabs and secondly the malaysian trumpet snails deciding to replicate like rabbits. Think I killed a total of 7 baby snails so far. 

After doing that and several 50-80 percent water changed in between. I finally got the ammonia level back down to 0ppm. Think I'll just stick with liquid ferts from now on. 

Anyways, here's Lord Zod back at his home.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

The background was labeled as a Green Hygro at my LFS but, I think they mislabeled it. From what I can see when I did a quick search. It seems that this is a dwarf hygro. Any opinions?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not good with plant names. The pet stores here often mislabel them.

I'm glad you found the ammonia source and fixed it! Silly snails; I'm not surprised they were part of it. That type is supposed to be helpful for sand, but I haven't tried them out before. I'm also happy Lord Zod is better.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Appreciate the confirmation Nick.

Anyways, thanks Sadist. Really glad he got better too. Was a bit worried about him when I seen his tattered fins and his lack of appetite. Thought I was gonna loose him for a second. The malaysian trumpet snails are great for sand but, since mine have grown up when I had gravel. They developed a weird habit of only sleeping at the top with only their heads in the sand. So, it's kind of funny sometimes watching them. Also can say that they sift through the sand from time to time.

Overall, they are great to have in a tank and aren't picky eaters like nerites. They'll pretty much eat all of the waste (algae and dead plant matter) in the tank. Think the salvinia, algae, dwarf water lettuce, and weeping moss didn't help with the population boom neither since it gave them a constant source of food.

Pretty much explains why none of my snails eat snello.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> They'll pretty much eat all of the waste (algae and dead plant matter) in the tank.


Yes they do, IMO a tank without snails is not as clean as it can be.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

That's true, they do keep the tank much cleaner than when there wasn't any snails in the tank.

Oh, might have to remove the temple soon. Think the dwarf hygro is gonna take over the background 
LOL










Crypt petchii seems to have grown a couple of new leafs too.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I fear for you if you touch Lord Zod's temple. 







LOL





I think it looks good hidden in the growth though. I certainly understand running out of room. Plants are taaaaking oooooovvveeeeerrrr.... Halp! 

I have MTS population problems in my shrimp tank because shrimp are messy eaters and food falls down to the snails. The MTS are quick to find it too.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> I fear for you if you touch Lord Zod's temple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fear for me too LOL Can already see the signs of a rebellion brewing. 

Fairly happy with the look of it myself and wanna keep the temple in there as long as I can. Although, I really never imagined the dwarf hygro to grow this fast. So, you're right about that LOL 

Think it's time for a trim and it's only been about a week since I got it. Can't imagine how much it's going to grow over the months.










If I don't move things around soon, it'll cover up the moss tree. My best bet is to remove the temple and reposition some of the hygro so that it has space to grow. It's pretty cramped together at this point. Think I planted one stem a little over half an inch away from the other.

I don't doubt it, if they can eat it...they'll find it LOL


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I have MTS population problems in my shrimp tank because shrimp are messy eaters and food falls down to the snails.


Are you overfeeding the shrimp? I use a little feeder tray so food dont fall inti the substrate.
Aquarium Clear Acrylic Shrimp Feeding 60mm Dish Food Bowl Suction Tube Pipe Set | eBay

You also run the risk of getting Planaria, Now heres a tip.

If you get Planaria or just want to get rid of the snails get a product called No Planaria, It will also kill all the Trumpet snails.

I have used this product in my shrimp tank without any problems. 
*Genchem No Planaria 50g - Pro Shrimp UK*


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Personally, I think the best solution if you want to keep your trumpet snails are to get rid of the babies when you clean your tank obviously. Although, I admit that it does get annoying. 

Planaria is never an issue for long. Just try to keep your tank as clean as possible and continue doing your water changes. Although, you might wanna increase the percentage of the water change. They'll eventually all go away, die of starvation, or get eaten. Had a planaria outbreak not too long ago during my ammonia crisis and got to the point where the water was a little hazy because of the population boom. As you can see from my recent pics, I don't have a planaria problem anymore LOL


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

So, it wasn't as bad as I thought. Removed the temple from the tank and Lord Zod was oddly ok with everything. Upon further inspection, I found that some of the paint had chipped off of the temple. Not sure what caused it but, it might have been my fault when I was moving it around. Good thing was that it didn't effect anything nor did it even have an odor (except for the smell of the water).

Anyways, here's how the tank looks now. Lord Zod likes it so much that he has started his weird habit of head butting plants and the thermometer again LOL


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh, forgot to mention that I removed all of the dwarf water lettuce. The salvinia have become extremely healthy. Their roots are just about as long as the DWL used to be.

Not much improvement for the moss tree though. Thinking of trying Co2 soon to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with the moss tree! I love my salvinia, though mine seems to spread outwards more than root downwards.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks, it hasn't really grown much at all but it's still alive. So, that's the good part. 

Think the reason why the roots of my salvinia are growing downward is due to me dosing the water with flourish. They're trying to get all of the nutrients in the water column. Did take some time though. When I first had them, they were growing outward too.

Really seen the difference after the whole ammonia and fin biting mess.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Think the reason why the roots of my salvinia are growing downward


Its normal for the roots to grow down,


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh ok, didn't know that. I was under the impression that it wasn't normal. It's just that after I got all the water parameters under control again, I seen a big difference in the appearance.


----------

